# Грыжа позвоночника. Срочно оперировать?



## Марьяша (8 Ноя 2022)

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста, дней 10 назад мама слегла и не могла двигаться, но сейчас немного лучше и хотя бы может поворачиваться и садиться. Уложили в больницу, чтоб провести лечение, но врачи говорят или мы ее выписываем, либо вы соглашаетесь на операцию. Как быть? Подскажите пожалуйста.. Фото МРТ прикрепила.. Заранее всех благодарю💋


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2022)

@Марьяша, Марьям, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

